# Have you ever...



## Diogo

Hi.

I wanted to know if anyone have ever played Liszt's sonata for Piano.
I just love it. I know its really difficult and it's needed loads of practice, but i wanted to try to play it. Anyway, I wanted to know if anyone have any advice for me to practice such a difficult piece. 

Thank you.


----------

